# any one have experience with Nexen N500 or N7000 tires?



## shwamo83 (May 22, 2004)

*any one have experience with Nexen N5000 or N7000 tires?*

I am going to need a set of 4 tires very soon and was contemplating getting the Nexen N5000 or N7000 series tires. I was wondering if anyone owns or knows anyone that has them and can give me their personal review in terms of performance, quality and ride?


----------



## Satchriani (Jul 17, 2000)

*Re: any one have experience with Nexen N5000 or N7000 tires? (shwamo83)*

bump from the dead...can anyone reply to this?


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

Why Nexen exclusively?


----------



## Satchriani (Jul 17, 2000)

*Re: (f1forkvr6)*

wow...yes...nexen tires. 
Thanks for the contribution.


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: (Satchriani)*

You're welcome ... how about letting us all know your grand plans for the tires you want - like:
Rate the following in order of importance:
dry traction
wet traction 
tire wear
noise
... or are you just hell bent on using Nexen tires even if there are better alternatives ...








edit:
Why do I even bother ... the vortex is just filled with punk ass attitudes these days ...










_Modified by f1forkvr6 at 11:39 PM 7-2-2008_


----------



## Satchriani (Jul 17, 2000)

*Re: (f1forkvr6)*

Well, that would be in a review wouldn't it? 
Sample: 
_"I actually have Nexen tires, and they've been pretty good so far. Compared to my XXXX brand tires, they're a little more noisy, but they grip really well. I've had them on my car for around 25,000 miles, and I've had no issues or excessive wear. " _

I'm not set on Nexen tires, but for the price, I'm wondering if they're a better deal than say, stepping up to a set of Toyo FZ4, Hankook's, etc.
At least for the price they're at. 

I'm using them for mainly dry traction, as I'm in Southern California and we don't get too much rain, but it's always nice to have a tire that performs well. I currently have Toyo Proxes in the front, and Hankook K104's in the rear (staggered). I'm planning on getting some B7 RS4 replicas, and want to find out about tires. 



_Modified by Satchriani at 8:55 PM 7-2-2008_


----------



## HeyBobby (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: (f1forkvr6)*

Nexens are good tires, go with whichever one is the cheapest 5000 or 7000 because there wont be much difference


----------



## DTMVDUB (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: any one have experience with Nexen N5000 or N7000 tires? (shwamo83)*

I don't have them but I've been carefully researching the Nexen N3000. All personal reviews I've found indicate that Nexens are fantastic wheels for the money. All owners had been skeptical to purchase them but surprisingly satisfied with their quality and performance even after 1 year of use.
Most people state:
Long tread-life - experienced
strong sidewalls -
great handling in wet and dry
I'm definitely picking up a set.


----------



## Satchriani (Jul 17, 2000)

*Re: any one have experience with Nexen N5000 or N7000 tires? (DTMVDUB)*

All good to hear. I ended up ordering my new wheels (RS4 reps) with some N3000's. I can't wait till they're at my door!


----------



## advash (Aug 27, 2002)

*Bump*

So fast forward a few yers... how are the tires... Im looking at getting a set of N7000 for 500 installed ... seems to be a good price but I dont have a clue about the tire


----------

